# No sound HDA PCH Conexant cx20590



## absconditus (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi guys,

Been trying for two days now and still can't get sound from laptop. Read various threads and FAQ's but really stuck now.

Laptop Lenovo x220

Card HDA PCH
Chip conexant CX20590.

If I `cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp0.0`
I can get sound from headphones.

If I `cat /dev/random > /dev/pcm0`  or pcm1 

I get Operation not supported.


/dev/sndstat  reports

```
pcm0: <Conexant CX20590 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)>  (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Intel Cougar Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2:   "        "            "            "        "
pcm3:   "        "            "            "        "
```

I'm completely at a loss now.


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Aug 24, 2018)

If this could help, I have something like this in my /etc/sysctl.conf :

```
hw.snd.default_unit=0
dev.hdac.0.polling=1
```
but my laptop is a Toshiba C70-A.


----------



## absconditus (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks for your suggestion. Not sure whether this will work or not, is your sound card same as mine ?


----------

